# New - 38 and TTC#3



## Draghoula

Hi ladies,

I am 38 and have 2 kids from a previous marriage. Recently re-married to DH34 and trying TTC #3 (cycle 3). I am taking folic acid every day, praying and hoping a lot.

Thanks.


----------



## Fruitymeli

Hi and welcome 
Good luck ttc :)


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB! 

Good Luck TTC #3!


----------



## lhancock90

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## juhnayrae

Hi and welcome, best of luck to you! :flower:


----------



## Zebra2023

Welcome to BnB :wave: Good luck with TTC :flower:


----------



## xprincessx

welcome to babyandbump and good luck :dust: x


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome to BnB!

https://pbr1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Snapbucket/bnb/annegeddesbears.jpg


----------



## MomWife

Welcome! Good luck! :dust: I will keep my fingers crossed for you! I am trying for #3 also!!:thumbup:


----------

